# A little better today - Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks to my partner who caught my supper today we did a little better fishing a high Choctawhatchee river. We fished the general Cerro Gordo area this morning. Saw a half dozen boats of folks out hunting, but we were the only boat fishing. 

Today was third trip in a row that I have failed to make a contribution to the cooler. My partner caught all the fish on two of those three trips. He did it again today with a decent mess of eating size blues and channels. Bait used was a shrimp cocktail of shrimp and menhaden oil in the Wrap. Expermenting we tried menhaden marinated in Catfish Nectar and menhaden enhanced with menhaden oil. They did not work. 

Worst case of snake bite I have had in a long time. On the way home I think I figured out the problem. I furnished the tackle and let him use my favorite rod with green mono. My rod had orange mono today. That's got to be the problem which I will correct post haste the next time we fish cats together..... I want my green mono back.....LOL. 

The catch today. The largest about 5 lbs., maybe more. Belly full of crawfish as well as some of the others.

Note: My partner is about 45 years younger than me and is a fishing guide in Alaska during the summer months. He has a gift for setting a hook. That could be a factor as well.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice eaters there. Some of my trips the fish only bite on one side of the boat too. It’s usually the side that I’m not on. 

Still good to be out there though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to post your fishing reports. I always enjoy reading them.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good report!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You ever try bonita chunks? My guide in South Florida said he had some tourney cat guys come down and caught a few then took em back home (not sure where somewhere up north) and used em as bait fer kitties....they told him it was like cheating....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> You ever try bonita chunks? My guide in South Florida said he had some tourney cat guys come down and caught a few then took em back home (not sure where somewhere up north) and used em as bait fer kitties....they told him it was like cheating....



Goes to show catfish will eat all sorts of stuff. Thanks for the bonita tip. Will put an order in with a couple of my offshore friends to bring me one.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> You ever try bonita chunks? My guide in South Florida said he had some tourney cat guys come down and caught a few then took em back home (not sure where somewhere up north) and used em as bait fer kitties....they told him it was like cheating....












This fish was caught on a Bonita chunk. Doesn’t have to be a big piece either. If you have a way of getting some fresh ones, try it out.


----------

